# Can anyone identify this part?



## Dustin Szpaicher (Feb 7, 2020)

Hello,

Just finished clearing some snow and was brushing off the top of my HSS928AAT in the vicinity of the unclog stick with my hand when this piece of metal landed a couple feet away. I can't for the life of me figure out where it came from. Anyone recognize this? BIC lighter for scale.


Thanks!


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Dustin Szpaicher said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes in the hinge for the chute deflector








Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Szpaicher (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow, thank you. Mine appears to be a little bent, which might explain why it fell out in the first place.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Gotta ask - did the chute defector stay in place? 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2muchsnow said:


> It goes in the hinge for the chute deflector
> View attachment 163715
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


beat me too it. how the heck did that fall out. that's a first i have ever seen.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> beat me too it. how the heck did that fall out. that's a first i have ever seen.


Haha I just happen to be in my garage when I saw this, it was perfect timing. I agree, never heard of one one popping out...till now. Actually, the last one I replaced was a pain to even get out, but rust does that.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Szpaicher (Feb 7, 2020)

2muchsnow said:


> Gotta ask - did the chute defector stay in place?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk




Yes, it stayed in place and articulated normally. I really don't know how it was just resting on the augur housing and not somewhere in a snowbank. I just put it back in and wouldn't call it a loose fit either. Took a little bit of force.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dustin Szpaicher said:


> Yes, it stayed in place and articulated normally. I really don't know how it was just resting on the augur housing and not somewhere in a snowbank. I just put it back in and wouldn't call it a loose fit either. Took a little bit of force.


it may have been........ALIENS


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

lol didn’t think it was possible for it to just fall out.


----------



## Dustin Szpaicher (Feb 7, 2020)

Lol, there's a first for everything.


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

Have a brand new one if you need it lol








Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin Szpaicher (Feb 7, 2020)

2muchsnow said:


> Have a brand new one if you need it lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer. I went looking for it online after and am more confused now. 

At first i thought mine was really bent out of shape, but maybe the split is supposed to overlap like that now? If you zoom in on part 7 it looks "bent" like mine. I know i don't have the double chute, but the top deflector looks the same.

https://www.boats.net/catalog/honda/snow-blower/hss724a-at-vin-saba-1000001/chuter-4


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ya, it's not supposed to be overlapped like that. it just vibrated out. usually they have to be punched out .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> ya, it's not supposed to be overlapped like that. it just vibrated out. usually they have to be punched out .


 The ones on my HSS1332 (part 76326-V45-A00) are overlapped. The older ones (part 76326-738-E00) are not.

When I first saw it, I thought something was missing or damaged, but apparently not. I don't know why it's like that; it actually ALLOWS the pin to vibrate loose. I've had to reinsert one of mine twice. Maybe the new pin was designed by the same guy who designed the original HSS chute collar?
:devil:


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

tabora said:


> The ones on my HSS1332 (part 76326-V45-A00) are overlapped. The older ones (part 76326-738-E00) are not.
> 
> When I first saw it, I thought something was missing or damaged, but apparently not. I don't know why it's like that; it actually ALLOWS the pin to vibrate loose. I've had to reinsert one of mine twice. Maybe the new pin was designed by the same guy who designed the original HSS chute collar?


Does the old one fit in the new hss? 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I thought it was my hair barrette. 

Good work in such swift identification of the part!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> The ones on my HSS1332 (part 76326-V45-A00) are overlapped. The older ones (part 76326-738-E00) are not.
> 
> When I first saw it, I thought something was missing or damaged, but apparently not. I don't know why it's like that; it actually ALLOWS the pin to vibrate loose. I've had to reinsert one of mine twice. Maybe the new pin was designed by the same guy who designed the original HSS chute collar?
> :devil:


 Here's how I positioned the two pins on my HSS1332 so they (hopefully) won't come loose again:


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

My new HSS970, produced June 2020, also had this pin with overlap. I noticed it before using the machine. I simply cut it flush and inserted it in place. That is the way it is on my older Honda HS.


----------

